
Verizon says its media brand including Yahoo and AOL is essentially worthless - ilamont
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/11/media/verizon-oath-valuation/index.html
======
temporallobe
In other news:

The Pope is Catholic

Water is Wet

Bears Shit in the Woods

------
greatquux
It was worthless when they bought it!

------
Yaa101
Obvious...

Can we say death by a thousant sales?

------
hnuser355
Who could have seen that coming

------
robbyt
Why did they buy it?

~~~
syntheticnature
In short, investors expected and wanted a media play. There's some discussion
here about how comparatively, Verizon only dipped their toe in, to their
benefit now:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/11/verizon-made-the-right-
decis...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/11/verizon-made-the-right-decision-not-
to-be-big-on-media.html)

~~~
cweiss
/me gets tinfoil hat

1\. Verizon buys some content producers that flop - Content will not be a
profit center for Verizon.

2\. Other media companies buy content producers that don't flop (as much).

3\. Verizon's General Council (Ajit Pai) becomes head of FCC.

4\. FCC pushes to roll back regulations allowing communication providers to
charge premiums for content access.

Is it really as bad as it looks?

